# Skinny Hunting Vs Fat 3D Arrows



## Mcnamara1 (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm considering switching to fat shaft arrows for 3D. Is it worth the hassle retuning and pin adjustment to gain the marginal edge of splitting lines?


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

6 to 10 points per 20 targets for me. The ONLY reason I switched was I bought a target bow. So no re tuning. If I were still shooting my hunting bow, I would shoot hunting arrows. 

If you are within 6-10 points of first place, maybe it's worth it. More than that, might not be. 

Fat arrows don't make bad shots good shots. They make close shots better shots.


----------



## Mcnamara1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you. The proposition of buying new arrows, retuning, and associated adjustments is a lot. If I had two or 3 bows, maybe. I think there is also a concern with fat arrows affected by the wind on outdoor shoots


----------



## id450 (Jun 10, 2014)

chiefjason said:


> 6 to 10 points per 20 targets for me. The ONLY reason I switched was I bought a target bow. So no re tuning. If I were still shooting my hunting bow, I would shoot hunting arrows.
> 
> If you are within 6-10 points of first place, maybe it's worth it. More than that, might not be.
> 
> Fat arrows don't make bad shots good shots. They make close shots better shots.


What are you shooting and will they grouping at 100 yards? I'm thinking about trying 23s ?I'm just getting into a target bow. I've been using my hunting arrows the past few years. thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Mcnamara1 said:


> Thank you. The proposition of buying new arrows, retuning, and associated adjustments is a lot. If I had two or 3 bows, maybe. I think there is also a concern with fat arrows affected by the wind on outdoor shoots


I've never really worried about the wind. But I don't really practice when it's windy. I shoot mostly 3D so you are talking about 3-4 targets in the open, out of 20, for most shoots. Today I was working with my daughters high school team. It was ridiculously windy. I was doing well at 25 yards. And since I had an opening between the 25 yard targets to the 40 yard target I made a few shots. I broke a shot that felt good, bow was in the center of the bull when it broke, but had a heavy right to left wind. I watched my arrow go so far left I missed a 5' wide target by a foot. Normally if the wind pushes my bow I know it. That's not what happened. It's possible it did not center on the rest, but I'm thinking the wind just pushed it that bad. Not exactly the impression I wanted to leave with the group, lol. 



id450 said:


> What are you shooting and will they grouping at 100 yards? I'm thinking about trying 23s ?I'm just getting into a target bow. I've been using my hunting arrows the past few years. thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Gold Tip X cutters. I don't shoot 100 yards. I've got about 55 yards at the house. But I'm still getting the hang of the hinge so I do most of my shooting 40 yards and in right now. If you really enjoy shooting long distance, the fat arrows might not be the best choice. They are mostly 3D and some indoor shooters.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Mcnamara1 said:


> I'm considering switching to fat shaft arrows for 3D. Is it worth the hassle retuning and pin adjustment to gain the marginal edge of splitting lines?


My honest opinion? If you are asking this question then fatter shafts won't do much for you. If you shoot any kind of novice class then fatter shafts are a luxury. If you are not shooting up on about every course then fatter shafts are unlikely to make much of a difference in ranking at a competition. 

No one can really answer your question that does not know exactly how you shoot and how competitive your local shoots are. Fatter shafts are generally used to pickup a 1/16" - 1/8" so any time you miss by more than that the fatter shaft won't help. If you miss the 10 ring by .5" with a regular shaft then a fat shaft is useless. If the fatter shafts group just a bit _bigger _than regular shafts then you aren't getting any help from them and in fact may be losing points.


----------



## PFD42 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have two setups one with BE challengers 350's 363gr total and the other BE Ximpact 350's 369gr , both fletched with 3 bohning heat vanes at 284fps . Out to 30y they group the same , 40y the Ximpacts still hold a 1" group and the challengers open to a 1.5" group. 50y is the real difference maker , Ximpacts hold a 1.5-2"" group (depending on my abilities that day) and the challengers 3" groups . Can I keep the challengers in the 10 ring at 50y , yes . Do I shoot for 12's at 50y , no . I might with the Ximpacts though . My yardage tape is considerably smaller with the micro arrows also , they fly flatter . These are just my findings within the boundaries of my shooting ability, I'm no pro . I've shot two tournaments with my challengers, now I'm gonna shoot two with the Ximpacts and see what the score says . Last tournament I hit 12 out of 25 -12's , the 13 I missed a fat shaft didn't help .


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

You have nothing to lose by going to a fat shaft. 1 point can make the difference between 20th and 10th.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Are you shooting a known yardage class or a unknown class? Fat arrows have more drag and drop more (it they weigh the same and leave the bow at same speed). With unknown you might lose more points (unless you can judge yardage to the exact yard every time). Known you will gain a couple of points per shoot. You would be much better off working on your form and release, maybe get a good coach then worry about cutting a line IMO,


----------



## kingston_archer (Jan 5, 2017)

Fat 3d (gold tip x cutter)


----------



## AirBaller (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a dedicated 3D bow and shoot fatty's with it.


----------

